

Emojese: an interpreter for the Emoji language - rtauati
http://emojese.com

======
Scaevolus
$25 for a 21st century Wingdings?

I was hoping this would translate words into emoji clusters based on meaning,
maybe with an alphabetic fallback script. Just being a substitution cipher
sacrifices the power of ideographic writing.

~~~
rtauati
Thats right, you are right.

Hard to get the common public to learn to read it though. After all, its
better to have a weaker 'substitution cipher' that people can read, than pure
hieroglyphic language (that only CS kids like us can/want to learn)

The interpreter wouldn't be hard to write, but how to teach hieroglyphic
composition, on a keyboard? Tall order.

This is v1. v2 will have a smarter designer. :)

I designed it for to provide a single layer of 'glance encryption' to give
people the ability to obtain ambient information from push notifications
without sacrificing privacy.

The alternative is the current model: private personal messages on push
notifications.

Working on making it better.

~~~
rabbyte
"Glance encryption" is better referred to as obfuscation. People naturally
understand how to use emoji in context to other statements they're making.
This is an emoji argot, an obscure language used to throw off casual spying.

~~~
rtauati
Yes, I had to quickly add the ... single layer...in front of the glance
encryption.

Argot. nice word btw. How to make this better? Any ideas?

